# Minheim now



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Merry Christmas everybody
Just sat in the van with plenty of plonk here in minheim
Anybody else around ? Weather crap but havin fun


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

When you've had enough there try the one at Brauneburg. 
7€ inc. EHU - honesty box.

Treff 3000 right next door that has a coffee and cake shop and there is a nice Hotel/Restaurant/Cafe on the main road.

http://www.supermarktcheck.de/supermarkt/26514-treff-3000-brauneberg/


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Germany*

Just got back from Germany before Christmas.

have a good time.

Trev


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

The weather may be crap at the moment but what a gorgeous spot in the summer. Pulled in for a night and stayed a week in June.


----------

